# Superior DR500-CMP problem.



## poconoman (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello, I have the DR 500CMP propane fireplace. The pilot is fine but when I turn the gas valve to full burn, it struggles to go all the way around the burner. In fact, it retreats back towards the pilot and suffocating it. Any idea?

Thank you


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 1, 2015)

Try pulling the burner off & accessing the Burner Orifice that injects the gas into the burner.
Remove the orifice with a 1/2" (or 13mm) wrench & wipe the inside of the tube it was mounted
on with a pipe-cleaner or a Q-Tip swab. Dollars to donuts you have a spider's nest in there.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 3, 2015)

Ah, that makes reasonable sense. I'll take a look and update.

Thank you!


----------

